# Subtank RBA problem...and solution



## Zenooph (28/7/15)

So both my Subtank and the wife's Subtank RBA's started acting strange. Resistance suddenly jumping up and down, which resulted in dry hits. Ewwwwww!

I tried a new coil and that made no difference, so eventually took the whole thing apart and noticed that the positive post was wiggling. I tightened the post by sticking the small screwdriver through the airflow holes at the bottom (it fits perfectly) and voila! No more fluctuating resistance.

I had to do the same on hers. It would seem that neither were securely tightened initially. So maybe before using your RBA base just check your positive post. These were both on regulated mods, but a fluctuation likie that on a mech could have been quite catastrophic.

Stay safe!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Christopher (28/7/15)

I have had the exact same experience and can second your fix that it does in fact work, when it's loose it can also cause leakage (that was my problem)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

